# logiciel de gravure avec NERO



## remo zambon (4 Juin 2005)

Débutant en informatique et Imac G5 Panther (sans graveur de DVD), j'ai acheté un graveur NERO de DVD NERO pour Mac et PC.

Impossible d'installer le logiciel de gravure qui accompagne le matériel (fichier "exe").

Comment faire (autrement qu'avec Virtual PC) ?

Existe-t-il un logiciel pour mac pour piloter le matériel NERO ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Nero ne fonctionne pas sur mac, c'est une logiciel Windows only. Donc si ton graveur est bien compatible mac, il est soit reconnu directement par le Finder, soit il te faut un logiciel comme Toast.

Si tu le branches et que tu inserts un CD vierge, rien n'apparaît sur ton bureau ?


----------

